# Past couple quick duck hunts



## bassassassin8 (Dec 20, 2010)

11/24. Killed a drake mallard & 1st ringneck. Lost a drake black duck too in the weeds. 






12/18. Hen mallard, missed a couple other mallards with my dad.





12/20. This mornin' I shot these two drake greenies. Could've easily had a limit of mallards but I wasn't tryin to shoot the place up considering its holdin a bunch of ducks since its the only place with open water around my house. 









Be back out at it Wednesday & Friday elsewhere.


----------



## lswoody (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice ducks!!!!!!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 20, 2010)

Nicely done.

We've had a couple of limit hunts in the last week or so but would have scratched yesterday if it hadn't been for a solitary kamikaze ringneck.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Dec 21, 2010)

How does duck taste and how do you cook it?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 21, 2010)

Duck taste all depends on the species and how you cook it. If you overcook duck, it tends to get a liver taste.

We have plucked pretty much every duck we have killed this year and are cooking them on our smokers. They are awesome cooked that way.

If I breast them out, I normally marinade them and just put them on the grill or make deep fried duck fingers. The fried duck is fantastic too but probably not particularly healthy. :lol: 

Fried duck:

Slice breasts lengthwise into 1/2" strips.

Marinate strips in a ziploc bag for 45 minutes (or longer) with equal parts soy and worchestershire along with garlic powder and dried onion flakes or powder.

Liberally season flour in a seperate bag with your favorite Cajun or Creole seasoning.

Take strips directly from marinade and coat with seasoned flour mixture.

Deep fry in vegetable oil until floating and golden brown. Takes about 3 minutes depending on oil temp.

Eat as is or dip in ranch or blue cheese.


----------



## bassassassin8 (Dec 21, 2010)

I love duck. Especially teal, wood duck, and mallard.

I normally marinate them in Italian Dressing Olive Oil for about an hour. Put them on the top tier of the grill til the juices stop running, flip & wait for the same. Put some potatoes on the grill with them and thats all there is to it. I keep it pretty simple with how I cook it. I like cubing up goose & bigger birds to make skewers. Yum!


----------



## Jim (Dec 21, 2010)

nice job man! =D>


----------



## bassassassin8 (Dec 25, 2010)

Wednesday we found open water. Saw over 1000+ big ducks. A few hundred blackies, a few hundred mallards, and probably 150+ pintails! :shock: Some amazing sights for sure. Ended up just shootin our black duck each & my dad shot a hen mallard. I had a drake from the same flock land far away. 










Thursday was a rough day to say the least. Hunted coastal (Barnegate Bay) and we were greeted to gale force winds. By 9 we had to pick up because there were white caps forming and the dekes were icing up. The boat ride was a hellish one..3-4ft waves over the boat & water over the stern. :shock: :shock: . We were soaked & all for a lousy brant (although my 1st). Also took a pass shot at a pintail doing Mach 5 overhead. :wink: Was glad to be back on dry land to say the least. Boat blind took a beating as you can see. 










Yesterday we did a field hunt for honkers that yielded no takers. Was a slow morning to say the least. Have a great Christmas everyone.


----------



## bassassassin8 (Dec 28, 2010)

Went out today the last hour of light. Figured with the blizzard the ducks would've made their way back to the stream. I ended up getting a shot at a drake & my dad shot a hen while I was takin' pic of the drake. I missed the drake with her :wink: & it took us about 5-10 mins to find her in the snow. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jan 3, 2011)

Add another hen mallard I shot on 12/31/10





Didnt shoot any ducks this morning but had fun navigating through the ice to say the least. Our Plan A spot's ramp had ice too think to even launch the boat, so plan B's ramp of course had 12 other trucks there. :wink: 





This morning I shot a banded goose & a drake mallard. Neat story about the goose. The prefix on it caught my attention & for good reason. The bird was banded this summer in June & I had an opportunity to do some work banding geese. This bird was either banded by the guy I worked with, banded the day I helped, but regardless has the same prefix on the band as some of the other ones I banded. Small world.


----------



## lswoody (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice birds!!!! And really cool pics!!!!!!!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 3, 2011)

Similar thing happened with a band with a fella on a local forum. It was a summer duck banded the same day and location as a time he was doing some banding.

I'm jealous of all the ducks you're killing 8)


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jan 6, 2011)

Couple more geese





Today was the last day of ducking hunting New Jersey's South Zone. Shot my 1st pintail (a hen) & my dad shot his 1st bull pintail. Couldn't have ended the duck season any better. I'll still be after the canadians & the white devils 8)


----------



## brmurray (Jan 6, 2011)

great job and beautiful ducks. My best friend has been trying to get me into duck hunting for a few years but do not like the taste of duck so cannot see shooting them for myself. I will just stick to doves and quail! :LOL2: they are yummy with cream cheese and bacon! But beatiful pics thanks for sharing!


----------

